
Are you being fucked by agile? - struppi
http://areyoubeingfuckedbyagile.jbrains.ca/
======
DougN7
Maybe it's just me, but I don't even want to read the article because of the
title's vulgarity. What's up with this trend?

~~~
tfandango
I agree, but I fell for it anyway. You are the better man. the article says
basically "No", and is a junky advertisement that doesn't belong on HN in the
first place.

------
jeffehobbs
This is bad, which is the opposite of good.

